# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Kapot en op..

## oppenneer

ik ben gekraakt helemaal kapot
geesttelijk en lichamelijk
ik kan niets niews opbouwen want telkens weer gebeurd er iets da mij nog dieper steekt;
ik ben te moe. en dit is toch niet leefbaar.
niemand zal er missen 
want ik heb niemand
ben liever laf dan alleen

----------


## sietske763

We zijn hier om elkaar te helpen!!!
@oppeneer vertel wat je kwijt wilt, miss kunnen anderen je steunen en helpen!!

----------


## oppenneer

> wat zijn dit voor vreemde reacties,
> we zijn hier om elkaar te helpen!!!
> @oppeneer vertel wat je kwijt wilt, miss kunnen anderen je steunen en helpen!!


probeer al 2 jaar van mijn vent af te geraken maar hij maakt mij liever kapot. kheb niets of niemand , zelfs mijn familie laat mij rotten. de reden dak nog leef is voor mijn 2 mooie kindjes. en nu probeert hij en zijn familie ze mij ook af te nemen. ben al zo lang aant strijden dat ik ver op ben. ik heb geen energie meer.

----------


## Agnes574

Oppenneer,

Niet opgeven, je hebt 2 kindjes die je nodig hebben!!!
Mss doet het een beetje deugd als je hier je verhaal 's neerschrijft??
Wij zijn er hier voor je en willen je helpen!!

Sterkte en véél moed!!
Xx Ag

----------


## oppenneer

> Oppenneer,
> 
> Niet opgeven, je hebt 2 kindjes die je nodig hebben!!!
> Mss doet het een beetje deugd als je hier je verhaal 's neerschrijft??
> Wij zijn er hier voor je en willen je helpen!!
> 
> Sterkte en véél moed!!
> Xx Ag


dondersdag moet ik naar de rechtbank .hij wilt mijn kids afnemen. hij kan niet eens voor zichzelf zorgen.
als ik mijnkids ga verliezen ga het nie goe aflopen met mij. 
en het is echt een laffe vent
had da nie verwacht van hem

----------


## Oki07

Veel sterkte as donderdag!
Wat zegt je advocaat over je kansen? Wonen je kinderen nu nog bij jou? Ook als je kinderen niet bij jou zouden wonen, heb je iig toch recht op een bezoekregeling? Probeer sterk te zijn voor je kinderen en zoek iemand om mee te praten. Misschien een maatschappelijk werkster of je huisarts?

----------


## sietske763

de rechtbank geeft echt niet zo makkelijk kinderen aan de vader hoor.....
ze weten daar best wel dat kinderen het beste af zijn bij de moeder,
en jij krijgt ook de tijd om je verdediging te geven!!
of heb je al een ondersteunende gezinsvoogd?
want dat doen ze meestal eerst!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ openneer,
Heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst voor bij de rechtbank donderdag!
Hopelijk kan je over jou gevoelens/problemen praten met iemand die jij wel vertrouwd of waar je je verhaal bij kwijt kan, evt je huisarts, een maatschappelijk werker of een andere hulpverlener...en anders willen wij hier ook altijd naar je luisteren en je proberen advies te geven  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

----------


## dotito

Kan je ondertussen niet met iemand praten die je een beetje ondersteund?Hoop echt van harte dat het goed komt,maar dat zal wel zeker.Want als een moeder kinderen aan een vader moet afgeven dan is het al heel ver gesteld en dat zal het geval toch niet zijn.
Wens je iig heel veel succes toe,en probeer je sterk te houden voor je kinderen want die hebben je zeker nodig.

Zal een kaarsje voor u branden.

Veel sterkte voor Donderdag!!

Do

----------


## Sefi

Als het bekend is dat hij niet voor zichzelf kan zorgen, dan zullen ze hem waarschijnlijk ook je kindjes niet toewijzen.
Waarom kan hij niet voor zichzelf zorgen? Heeft hij psychische problemen? Het moet natuurlijk wel bekend zijn bij instanties als hij wat mankeert.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte meid ... enne, ga aub niet meteen van het ergste uit!

Dikke sterkteknuffel , ook ik ga een kaarsje branden voor jou en wens je héél veel sterkte en moed toe ... zulke zaken (gerecht/gepest/etc) 'kraken' je geestelijke gezondheid... laat je niet doen en houd vol!!!!

----------


## oppenneer

ik zie mijn leven zo zwart in 
alles waar ik voor leefde word van mij afgetrokken.
ik vecht nog altijd voor mijn kids.
29augustus weet ik maar wat meer. 
die 2 prachtige kids zijn mijn leven.
zonder hun stopt alles.

----------


## dotito

Sterkte!!! en probeer moed te houden!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo openneer,

Hoe is het inmiddels met je?
Ik hoop dat de situatie wat beter/positiever is!
Sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------

